# FLR (M) form biometrics question 9.15 help



## coldasice (Jan 10, 2013)

We're currently completing my wife's FLR (M) application but we have some difficulty understanding what the answer to the below question relating to biometrics should be:

"9.15 Give details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved if the application(s) was or were made abroad"

My wife had her biometrics taken in Cairo Egypt as part of her entry clearance leave to remain application back in 2013. 

Can anyone please help me with his this?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

British embassy in Egypt as the diplomatic post with oversight, even if the actual biometrics were taken at a commercial visa application centre.


----------



## coldasice (Jan 10, 2013)

So I'll have to put it down as the British Embassy even though it was at WorldBridge?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## coldasice (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Joppa


----------



## Silverlining (Jun 6, 2013)

So Joppa, if my biometrics were taken in South Africa in 2013, do I also put British Embassy?!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends on the location. If in Pretoria, it's British High Commission. If in any other city, it's British consulate located there.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Depends on the location. If in Pretoria, it's British High Commission. If in any other city, it's British consulate located there.


Can I jump in here too, please? In the Bahamas, where my husband's biometrics were always taken, an official from the British High Commission in Jamaica comes across once a month to take biometrics in an office in Nassau. Sometimes the location is changed as it is not a British Office. What would we therefore put for that?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Still the High Commission in Bahamas, under whose jurisdiction biometrics are taken.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Still the High Commission in Bahamas, under whose jurisdiction biometrics are taken.


Really? Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, really!


----------

